# Graduate Moving to Canada?



## chriscj (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have just graduated from university in Business Administration and I am looking into emigrating to Vancouver from England. I already have an aunt, uncle and cousins also in B.C. however I have as yet not had any full time work experience. 

I was wondering if I would be able to gain permanent residence, or even be able to get a 12 month (or longer) working visa to find a job to settle permanently?. 

Does anyone know if any employers are willing to take on graduates from England? any websites with jobs for graduates on for international graduates?

Thank you in advance, any information would be great


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Go to


chriscj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just graduated from university in Business Administration and I am looking into emigrating to Vancouver from England. I already have an aunt, uncle and cousins also in B.C. however I have as yet not had any full time work experience.
> 
> ...


Go to the BUNAC website for full details on a 12 month open work visa.


----------



## chriscj (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------

